# Machine polish class in the South????



## Beemer 330

Hi,

will there be any classes in the south around the Portsmouth area anytime soon?


----------



## Dtfrith

+1 for me, I would be very interested.


----------



## Matt-r

+1 another from south coast


----------



## Symac

+1 down south


----------



## Beemer 330

Just need someone to do it now :wall:


----------



## WRX_Paul

+ Me too


----------



## northva

supreame detailing (plymouth) are doing one in march there is a thread going and taking names


----------



## Beemer 330

I was thinking more central south coast


----------



## slrestoration

How about Gatwick?


----------



## Beemer 330

that would work for me, less than an hour away. :thumb:

when and where is the next question


----------



## AFK_Matrix

If its at Gatwick I would definitely be in!!! Been wanting to go to a polish class to see the difference between a DA and Rotary but they all seem to be up north


----------



## Beemer 330

So does that mean there is someone that can do a class in Gatwick before Xmas?


----------



## Matt-r

Gatwicks fine with me!


----------



## WRX_Paul

Its a long journey but I will be up for it


----------



## coopersworks

I would be very interested if Gatwick was the location.


----------



## AndyC

Happy to assist if no-one else is up for this. I've taught a fair few over the last 2 or 3 years :thumb: I usually hold the sessions in Basingstoke or Reading but happy to come to wherever people decide to hold this providing we're under cover etc.

It's simpler at my place as I have scrap panels to play with TBH!

I charge £50 per person for a 1/2 day session including refreshments and happy to make a donation to a charity of either those attending or DW's choice from the proceeds of the day.

The course would follow whatever format is required but would usually cover both DA and rotary use.

Regards,

Andy


----------



## AFK_Matrix

Basingstoke or Reading is fine with me also as thats only an hours drive away.


----------



## zimzimmer

I'd be up for a lesson in the Gatwick area if it's still on the cards.


----------



## MiLLe

Basingstoke or Reading sounds good to me :thumb:


----------



## andygenders

i live just south of Gatwick , have a double garage and 2 car drive i would be happy to offer for a day - tea / coffee on tap as well. it would have to be limited to say 7 or 8 people with somebody else providing the tuition.... as i need to learn as well


----------



## AndyC

Thanks Andy.

I am happy to go with whatever people want and if we end up using Andy's garage then some of the proceeds can cover his costs (power, tea, coffee etc.)


----------



## slrestoration

The offer Gatwick and a date before xmas can be done. Will finalise a date & prices, possibly looking at weekend of 4th december for those interested.


----------



## Beemer 330

Hi Guys,

thanks all for coming back on this subject and great to see we are moving forward.

One concern is this could become disjointed with different ideas so would like to bring this all together.

here is a list for people to add to to show their interest:

Gatwick:
1) Beemer 330
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


what I would also like is if people that can host this session colaberate to decide who, when and where it is going to happen?

thanks


----------



## AndyC

I'll go with whatever works for everyone interested. If slrestoration is happy to host and carry out any tuition then no problem at all; my offer of help stands for anyone interested :thumb:


----------



## Beemer 330

Thats great.

I'm not trying to take over I just thought it needed someone to pull it together a bit so we can get it done. hope that is ok :thumb:

I understand that people are mainly looking for a DA class in methods, process, do's and dont's and product use. :buffer:


----------



## andygenders

*count me in*

count me in



Beemer 330 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> thanks all for coming back on this subject and great to see we are moving forward.
> 
> One concern is this could become disjointed with different ideas so would like to bring this all together.
> 
> here is a list for people to add to to show their interest:
> 
> Gatwick:
> 1) Beemer 330
> 2) andygenders
> 3)
> 4)
> 5)
> 6)
> 7)
> 8)
> 9)
> 10)
> 
> what I would also like is if people that can host this session colaberate to decide who, when and where it is going to happen?
> 
> thanks


----------



## Beemer 330

Good stuff mate :thumb:

I think if we get to 8 people that should be enough for a good session isnt it?


----------



## andygenders

sure

pm you contact details and i will call tomorrow


----------



## AFK_Matrix

Count me in guys. But I would like to do some Rotary work as I am deciding between the DA and rotary so some experience of both would be awesome.

Gatwick:
1) Beemer 330
2) andygenders
3) AFK_Matrix
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## Beemer 330

Just posting another name for someone that PM'd me :thumb:

Gatwick:
1) Beemer 330
2) andygenders
3) AFK_Matrix
4) zimzimmer
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## Matt-r

Put my name on the list if there is going to be some rotary in there.


----------



## Beemer 330

I'm sure there will be some Rotary. could the people offering to do the class let us know if there can be some rotary included?

Gatwick:
1) Beemer 330
2) andygenders
3) AFK_Matrix
4) zimzimmer
5) Matt-r
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## AndyC

The format I usually follow is to start with the DA and progress to rotary - this can take anything from 10 minutes to 2 hours, depending on what people want to do. We discuss pads and polishes and what each level does, from heavy compunding to finishing. I don't claim to know everything but I've got most of the basics covered 

The only date which is a no-no for me is the weekend of the 4/5 December but otherwise I'm reasonably flexible on date and venue.


----------



## slrestoration

There will be both rotary & DA involved. Can also cover some wetsanding tecniques etc if required. Will be held in the workshop of slrestoration, which can easily cater for plenty of cars or panels. The weekend of the 4th & 5th is the most likely. 

Regards Nick


----------



## zimzimmer

I'm a bit unclear on who is actually doing the tutorial. Is it AndyC or slrestoration or both?


----------



## Matt-r

ill go for the SL restoration day! 4 or 5th sounds good to me. also wet sanding basics would be good.


----------



## slrestoration

Im more than happy to give the tutorial. Have best part of 20 years of experience.
That said by no means will my tecniques be the best, or the ones that will work best for you. The aim will be to gets hands on & gain confidence in the use of a rotary as it can be quite daunting at first.

Nick


----------



## Exotica

Gatwick:
1) Beemer 330
2) andygenders
3) AFK_Matrix
4) zimzimmer
5) Matt-r
6) Exotica
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## shycho

Would be interested in the one at gatwick depending on time, and costs.


----------



## Matt-r

Sounds perfect to me, its just good to know what you shouldtn do more than anything and then the rest is practice makes perfect i guess.


----------



## Matt-r

any idea on numbers required and price?


----------



## slrestoration

Right, i'll put together what i think would be a good introduction to machine polishing.
Time & date wise, looking more to the availablity of 12.00pm onwards on Sat 4th or 10.00am onwards on the Sunday.Refreshments etc can be organised. Would people like to work on their own cars or is it easier for me to supply some? Do you have your own DA's/ Rotaries etc...
Once i have a bit of feedback i'll finalise all the details.

Nick

Apologies to Andy C if you've had your toes stepped on mate


----------



## coopersworks

I will be up for this ( Depending on price )


----------



## AndyC

slrestoration said:


> Right, i'll put together what i think would be a good introduction to machine polishing.
> Time & date wise, looking more to the availablity of 12.00pm onwards on Sat 4th or 10.00am onwards on the Sunday.Refreshments etc can be organised. Would people like to work on their own cars or is it easier for me to supply some? Do you have your own DA's/ Rotaries etc...
> Once i have a bit of feedback i'll finalise all the details.
> 
> Nick
> 
> Apologies to Andy C if you've had your toes stepped on mate


Not at all Nick. If a professional car restorer offered me his time & expertise I'd bite his arm off! I might sign up for this day myself.


----------



## Beemer 330

In the essence of keeping this as tidy as possible lets do a vote. please add your name to the below preference please.

Nick I hope this helps organisation wise? and also would we need to bring polishes and with regards to you supplying cars would this cover the range of paint hardnesses or does that not matter as that is just down to the type of polish we use but the technique is still the same?

Sat 4th 12:00
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)

Sunday 5th 10:00
1) Beemer 330 - have my own DA
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)


----------



## AFK_Matrix

Sat 4th 12:00
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)

Sunday 5th 10:00
1) Beemer 330 - have my own DA
2) AFK_Matrix - No Machine Polisher
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)


----------



## Matt-r

Sat 4th 12:00
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)

Sunday 5th 10:00
1) Beemer 330 - have my own DA
2) AFK_Matrix - No Machine Polisher
3)Matt-r - got a rotary (kestrel) but its still a virgin
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)


----------



## Beemer 330

Mine is also still a virgin DAS 6. would we all need to bring one or would there be ones provided for us?


----------



## zimzimmer

Can I put my name down for Sat 4th please?


----------



## MiLLe

Still a question unanswered. How much?


----------



## Beemer 330

MiLLe said:


> Still a question unanswered. How much?


Prices will be posted once we have a list of interested parties and what we require :thumb:


----------



## Beemer 330

added your for you Zim :thumb: do you have your own DA?

Sat 4th 12:00
1) zimzimmer
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)

Sunday 5th 10:00
1) Beemer 330 - have my own DA
2) AFK_Matrix - No Machine Polisher
3)Matt-r - got a rotary (kestrel) but its still a virgin
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)


----------



## MiLLe

I am interested, but will not book anything without knowing the price and i am sure it would help others too. Btw I have a rotary... and I want to master it


----------



## Beemer 330

MiLLe said:


> I am interested, but will not book anything without knowing the price and i am sure it would help others too. Btw I have a rotary... and I want to master it


Fair point.

At the moment we are still gauging interest. Although we are stating dates we are doing this to get pricing and availability and then final decisions will be made.

correct me if im wrong Nick


----------



## zimzimmer

Beemer 330 said:


> added your for you Zim :thumb: do you have your own DA?
> 
> Sat 4th 12:00
> 1) zimzimmer
> 2)
> 3)
> 4)
> 5)
> 6)
> 7)
> 8)
> 
> Sunday 5th 10:00
> 1) Beemer 330 - have my own DA
> 2) AFK_Matrix - No Machine Polisher
> 3)Matt-r - got a rotary (kestrel) but its still a virgin
> 4)
> 5)
> 6)
> 7)
> 8)


No I know nothing about machine polishing, nor do I own one, so I'm hoping this will be a good introduction?


----------



## Beemer 330

I think this is going to be aimed at entry level and best practice rather than an expert course :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration

Thanks for everyones help & interest in this post so far. I can do both days if enough interest & can also cater for more experienced users if you wish.

Nick


----------



## zimzimmer

Beemer 330 said:


> I think this is going to be aimed at entry level and best practice rather than an expert course :thumb:


Phew, glad to hear that!!


----------



## Beemer 330

Im sure we can get this sorted for any level but we need to get the interest first. Please remember I will not be doing the tuition, I am simply trying to help organize this and keep the thread relatively tidy :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration

Beemer 330 said:


> Nick I hope this helps organisation wise? and also would we need to bring polishes and with regards to you supplying cars would this cover the range of paint hardnesses or does that not matter as that is just down to the type of polish we use but the technique is still the same?


Very helpful organisation wise mate:thumb: I'll supply a variety of pads & polishes. Will also supply the machines, if you do have your own i would recommend using them though. A range of paint types will be available to aid pad/polish combinations etc...

Nick


----------



## slrestoration

We are provisionally looking at a cost of £50 per person for Sat 4th & £65 per person for Sun 5th. As per Beemer 330's post there are places for 8 people on each day although we can probably push it up to 10 if enough interest is generated. Food & refreshments will be available. Both days will finish late afternoon/early evening although i wont put an exact time on it as im sure people will be keen to learn more & more as the day goes on.

Nick


----------



## Neil M

Originally Posted by Beemer 330 
added your for you Zim do you have your own DA?

Sat 4th 12:00
1) zimzimmer
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)

Sunday 5th 10:00
1) Beemer 330 - have my own DA
2) AFK_Matrix - No Machine Polisher
3)Matt-r - got a rotary (kestrel) but its still a virgin
4)Neil M - have a Megs G220
5)
6)
7)
8)


----------



## Beemer 330

Come on then peeps, the prices have been stated so lets get the names down and this booked in :thumb:


----------



## zimzimmer

This is a good opportunity to learn something important so there must be some more people interested. Get your names down lads!


----------



## BlackCat

Sat 4th 12:00
1) zimzimmer
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)

Sunday 5th 10:00
1) Beemer 330 - have my own DA
2) AFK_Matrix - No Machine Polisher
3)Matt-r - got a rotary (kestrel) but its still a virgin
4)Neil M - have a Megs G220
5)BlackCat - Have a DA6 and will be purchasing a rotary this week
6)
7)
8)


----------



## Beemer 330

keep em coming peeps


----------



## WRX_Paul

Hi Beemer, Just a quick few questions, why the cost difference on both the days? and will they be covering exactly the same things on both days? Is one day going to be better than the other for beginners? Will one day focus more on rotory/DA than the other?
Thanks mate, you are doing a top job!
Paul


----------



## slrestoration

Hi Paul,

Cost difference due to a longer session on the sunday. Both days will cover the same things for both DA & Rotary with an introduction to wet sanding if wanted. The aim is for people to gain some confidence & feel comfortable using both or either machine. Once they have a feel for things tecniques, polishes, pad combos etc etc will be worked on

Nick


----------



## WRX_Paul

Hi Nick,

Many thanks for the reply.

Sat 4th 12:00
1) zimzimmer
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)

Sunday 5th 10:00
1) Beemer 330 - have my own DA
2) AFK_Matrix - No Machine Polisher
3)Matt-r - got a rotary (kestrel) but its still a virgin
4)Neil M - have a Megs G220
5)BlackCat - Have a DA6 and will be purchasing a rotary this week
6) WRX_Paul - Have a DAS-6 Pro (no pads though as they are prezzies for christmas, same as the Das-6, but will bring that anyway)
7)
8)


----------



## Beemer 330

slrestoration said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Cost difference due to a longer session on the sunday. Both days will cover the same things for both DA & Rotary with an introduction to wet sanding if wanted. The aim is for people to gain some confidence & feel comfortable using both or either machine. Once they have a feel for things tecniques, polishes, pad combos etc etc will be worked on
> 
> Nick


Thanks for tghe response Nick :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration

No worries mate, thought there might have a bit more interest as a nice heated workshop is always better than learning out in the cold!!!!!


----------



## Beemer 330

me too.


----------



## afry

This sounds brilliant, I have been wanting to go to a class such as this for a while but they are so far away. Im down for the sunday, however there is a possibility I might be on site so will update as soon as i know if thats ok. I can also do saturday, but by the looks of it sunday is the preferred. Some wet sanding knowledge would be very beneficial.

Sat 4th 12:00
1) zimzimmer
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)

Sunday 5th 10:00
1) Beemer 330 - have my own DA
2) AFK_Matrix - No Machine Polisher
3)Matt-r - got a rotary (kestrel) but its still a virgin
4)Neil M - have a Megs G220
5)BlackCat - Have a DA6 and will be purchasing a rotary this week
6) WRX_Paul - Have a DAS-6 Pro (no pads though as they are prezzies for christmas, same as the Das-6, but will bring that anyway)
7)afry - Das 6, Menz polish, range of pads, 6", 4" sonus and Hez logic
8)


----------



## slrestoration

Well im going to do both days regardless, i guess fewer numbers will just mean you'll be able to work on things even more:thumb:


----------



## Beemer 330

I may come to both days just for the hell of it....lol


----------



## slrestoration

Well at the moment zimzimmer's in for an intensive 1-1 tuition day, talk about a bargain:lol:


----------



## alexandjen

Can we work on our own motors?


----------



## Beemer 330

alexandjen said:


> Can we work on our own motors?


As stated in previous posts....yes you can :thumb:


----------



## Beemer 330

slrestoration said:


> Well at the moment zimzimmer's in for an intensive 1-1 tuition day, talk about a bargain:lol:


I may go for a swap then for the saturday, dont want you two getting too close :lol:


----------



## slrestoration

Beemer 330 said:


> I may go for a swap then for the saturday, dont want you two getting too close :lol:


All depends whether or not you need those extra 2 hours of tuition


----------



## Beemer 330

:lol:

2 hours, I need a month :buffer:


----------



## alexandjen

Would the wet sanding intro be on the Sat as well as Sun as it's 2 hours shorter?


----------



## slrestoration

Yes it will, both days will go on til late afternoon/early evening. My aim is to help everyone as much as possible on both days. There will be no preference to anything on either day as once the basics are covered they'll be tailored to suit those involved.

Nick


----------



## slrestoration

Beemer 330 said:


> :lol:
> 
> 2 hours, I need a month :buffer:


Well if it's successful they'll be more days, could always do you a bulk discount:lol:


----------



## alexandjen

Ok I'm up for this :thumb:

Did I read that pads and polish are provided?

Sat 4th 12:00
1) zimzimmer
2)alexandjen - little used rotary
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)

Sunday 5th 10:00
1) Beemer 330 - have my own DA
2) AFK_Matrix - No Machine Polisher
3)Matt-r - got a rotary (kestrel) but its still a virgin
4)Neil M - have a Megs G220
5)BlackCat - Have a DA6 and will be purchasing a rotary this week
6) WRX_Paul - Have a DAS-6 Pro (no pads though as they are prezzies for christmas, same as the Das-6, but will bring that anyway)
7)afry - Das 6, Menz polish, range of pads, 6", 4" sonus and Hez logic
8)


----------



## slrestoration

Thats right, a selection of pads, polishes & machines. If you have your own i do recommend that you use it as after all thats the machine that you'll normally be working with


----------



## slrestoration

Can those that wish to work on their own cars please let me know.

Nick


----------



## alexandjen

*Sat 4th 12:00*

1) zimzimmer
2)alexandjen - bringing rotary, working on own car
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)

*Sunday 5th 10:00*

1) Beemer 330 - have my own DA
2) AFK_Matrix - No Machine Polisher
3)Matt-r - got a rotary (kestrel) but its still a virgin
4)Neil M - have a Megs G220
5)BlackCat - Have a DA6 and will be purchasing a rotary this week
6) WRX_Paul - Have a DAS-6 Pro (no pads though as they are prezzies for christmas, same as the Das-6, but will bring that anyway)
7)afry - Das 6, Menz polish, range of pads, 6", 4" sonus and Hez logic
8)


----------



## Neil M

Sat 4th 12:00

1) zimzimmer
2)alexandjen - bringing rotary, working on own car
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)

Sunday 5th 10:00

1) Beemer 330 - have my own DA
2) AFK_Matrix - No Machine Polisher
3)Matt-r - got a rotary (kestrel) but its still a virgin
4)Neil M - have a Megs G220 - Not working on own car
5)BlackCat - Have a DA6 and will be purchasing a rotary this week
6) WRX_Paul - Have a DAS-6 Pro (no pads though as they are prezzies for christmas, same as the Das-6, but will bring that anyway)
7)afry - Das 6, Menz polish, range of pads, 6", 4" sonus and Hez logic
8)


----------



## WRX_Paul

Sat 4th 12:00

1) zimzimmer
2)alexandjen - bringing rotary, working on own car
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)

Sunday 5th 10:00

1) Beemer 330 - have my own DA
2) AFK_Matrix - No Machine Polisher
3)Matt-r - got a rotary (kestrel) but its still a virgin
4)Neil M - have a Megs G220 - Not working on own car
5)BlackCat - Have a DA6 and will be purchasing a rotary this week
6) WRX_Paul - Have a DAS-6 Pro -Not Working On Own Car
7)afry - Das 6, Menz polish, range of pads, 6", 4" sonus and Hez logic
8)


----------



## slrestoration

Thanks for the replies guys, those who do want to work on their own cars may need to arrive a little earlier so as to allow time for the car to be washed & dried ready for work.


----------



## iestynd

Andy C - Can you drop me a PM i am near reading and have a proposition for you, sadly nothing kinky!

Thanks


----------



## Beemer 330

Moved myself over to Saturday :thumb:

Sat 4th 12:00

1) zimzimmer
2)alexandjen - bringing rotary, working on own car
3) Beemer 330
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)

Sunday 5th 10:00

1) AFK_Matrix - No Machine Polisher
2)Matt-r - got a rotary (kestrel) but its still a virgin
3)Neil M - have a Megs G220 - Not working on own car
4)BlackCat - Have a DA6 and will be purchasing a rotary this week
5) WRX_Paul - Have a DAS-6 Pro -Not Working On Own Car
6)afry - Das 6, Menz polish, range of pads, 6", 4" sonus and Hez logic
7)
8)


----------



## slrestoration

No worries mate:thumb:


----------



## alexandjen

Suits me better to get to you earlier as I'll be coming round the M25. 
Please can you pm the address?



slrestoration said:


> Thanks for the replies guys, those who do want to work on their own cars may need to arrive a little earlier so as to allow time for the car to be washed & dried ready for work.


----------



## Neil M

alexandjen said:


> Please can you pm the address?


I think it would be a good idea to either post the address in this thread or PM all those attending. I'm sure most will be using satnav to get there. :lol:


----------



## Beemer 330

Great work Nick, I am sure this is going to be a great success and maybe the people from this course could go on an advance course at a later stage if such thing exists?

Really appreciate it mate.


----------



## alexandjen

Excellent, I thought I'd have a look at the location on Google maps to plan the trip - your address gets me to Kenning Car Rental 

Are you nearby?


----------



## slrestoration

Hopefully it will be success, am really looking forward to it. I'll definately be interested in doing more days, for a variety of levels. After all you can never stop learning. You think otherwise, the door's that way:buffer:


----------



## slrestoration

alexandjen said:


> Excellent, I thought I'd have a look at the location on Google maps to plan the trip - your address gets me to Kenning Car Rental
> 
> Are you nearby?


A 30 second drive, literally 5 mins from the M23


----------



## alexandjen

slrestoration said:


> A 30 second drive, literally 5 mins from the M23


On the same side of Gatwick Rd as Kennings?


----------



## slrestoration

No mate, past Kennings then all but opposite the VW dealership. Very easy to find. I'll be PM'ing my mobile number to everyone just incase some may not be able to find us!!!


----------



## alexandjen

slrestoration said:


> No mate, past Kennings then all but opposite the VW dealership. Very easy to find. I'll be PM'ing my mobile number to everyone just incase some may not be able to find us!!!


Yep got it now, cheers :thumb:


----------



## WRX_Paul

Sat 4th 12:00

1) zimzimmer
2) alexandjen - bringing rotary, working on own car
3) Beemer 330
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)

Sunday 5th 10:00

1) AFK_Matrix - No Machine Polisher
2) Matt-r - got a rotary (kestrel) but its still a virgin
3) Neil M - have a Megs G220 - Not working on own car
4) BlackCat - Have a DA6 and will be purchasing a rotary this week
5) WRX_Paul - Have a DAS-6 Pro -Not Working On Own Car - PAID DEPOSIT
6) afry - Das 6, Menz polish, range of pads, 6", 4" sonus and Hez logic
7)


----------



## slrestoration

Beat me there Paul:thumb: just about to update. All deposits/payments need to be made by 20th November to guarantee your places.

Nick


----------



## slrestoration

Sat 4th 12:00

1) zimzimmer
2) alexandjen - bringing rotary, working on own car
3) Beemer 330
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)

Sunday 5th 10:00

1) AFK_Matrix - No Machine Polisher
2) Matt-r - got a rotary (kestrel) but its still a virgin
3) Neil M - have a Megs G220 - Not working on own car PAID
4) BlackCat - Have a DA6 and will be purchasing a rotary this week
5) WRX_Paul - Have a DAS-6 Pro -Not Working On Own Car - PAID DEPOSIT
6) afry - Das 6, Menz polish, range of pads, 6", 4" sonus and Hez logic
7)


----------



## alexandjen

Nick - just paid deposit via Paypal

Thanks for all your hard work organising this :thumb:

Sat 4th 12:00

1) zimzimmer
2) alexandjen - bringing rotary, working on own car, DEPOSIT PAID
3) Beemer 330
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)

Sunday 5th 10:00

1) AFK_Matrix - No Machine Polisher
2) Matt-r - got a rotary (kestrel) but its still a virgin
3) Neil M - have a Megs G220 - Not working on own car PAID
4) BlackCat - Have a DA6 and will be purchasing a rotary this week
5) WRX_Paul - Have a DAS-6 Pro -Not Working On Own Car - PAID DEPOSIT
6) afry - Das 6, Menz polish, range of pads, 6", 4" sonus and Hez logic
7)


----------



## BlackCat

Hi Nick,

I have just paid you in full for Sunday.

(Unique Transaction ID #2DR18554VY630391R)

I will be bringing my new rotary and my mates car that is in need of some serious polishing as I think it would be a great test bed.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## slrestoration

Thanks very much Paul. Working on your mates car is fine, he must be very trustworthy:thumb: I'll finalise it nearer the day but those working on their own cars may need to arrive a little earlier so that we can get them washed & ready for the start times

Nick


----------



## alexandjen

slrestoration said:


> Thanks very much Paul. Working on your mates car is fine, he must be very trustworthy:thumb: I'll finalise it nearer the day but those working on their own cars may need to arrive a little earlier so that we can get them washed & ready for the start times
> 
> Nick


What time will you be at the unit Nick?


----------



## slrestoration

Sat 4th 12:00

1) zimzimmer
2) alexandjen - bringing rotary, working on own car, DEPOSIT PAID
3) Beemer 330
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)

Sunday 5th 10:00

1) AFK_Matrix - No Machine Polisher
2) Matt-r - got a rotary (kestrel) but its still a virgin
3) Neil M - have a Megs G220 - Not working on own car PAID
4) BlackCat - Have a DA6 and will be purchasing a rotary this week PAID
5) WRX_Paul - Have a DAS-6 Pro -Not Working On Own Car - PAID DEPOSIT
6) afry - Das 6, Menz polish, range of pads, 6", 4" sonus and Hez logic
7)


----------



## slrestoration

alexandjen said:


> What time will you be at the unit Nick?


Very early same as always On both days, i'll have all the wash equipment ready to roll nice & early:thumb:


----------



## alexandjen

slrestoration said:


> Very early same as always On both days, i'll have all the wash equipment ready to roll nice & early:thumb:


Ok I may be get to you at around 09:30 -10:00 to get started early :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration

That'll be fine, a decent 2 hrs of wash & decontamination:thumb:


----------



## alexandjen

slrestoration said:


> That'll be fine, a decent 2 hrs of wash & decontamination:thumb:


Exactly, haven't clayed since June so will need doing, do I need to bring washing/claying gear?


----------



## slrestoration

Best to bring it with you then you can decide from a choice of products


----------



## alexandjen

slrestoration said:


> Best to bring it with you then you can decide from a choice of products


Ok will do :thumb:


----------



## afry

slrestoration, hopefully i will be finding out if i will be away on site when your are running this class by tomo, so if im not i will send payment your way. Really hoping im not away, looking forward to this and a bonus as I live and work round the corner.


----------



## slrestoration

It's highly likely that they'll be further courses if you can't make this one


----------



## Beemer 330

seems like not a bad response to this which is good.

Nick we will have to look at regular classes of different skill levels mate :thumb:


----------



## afry

Sat 4th 12:00

1) zimzimmer
2) alexandjen - bringing rotary, working on own car, DEPOSIT PAID
3) Beemer 330
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)

Sunday 5th 10:00

1) AFK_Matrix - No Machine Polisher
2) Matt-r - got a rotary (kestrel) but its still a virgin
3) Neil M - have a Megs G220 - Not working on own car PAID
4) BlackCat - Have a DA6 and will be purchasing a rotary this week PAID
5) WRX_Paul - Have a DAS-6 Pro -Not Working On Own Car - PAID DEPOSIT
6) afry - Das 6, Menz polish, range of pads, 6", 4" sonus and Hez logic, Not working on own car-PAID DEPOSIT
7)


----------



## slrestoration

Beemer 330 said:


> seems like not a bad response to this which is good.
> 
> Nick we will have to look at regular classes of different skill levels mate :thumb:


Definately, looks like we'll have to do some more after this one


----------



## Beemer 330

ill do the marketing, you can do the classes :driver:


----------



## slrestoration

Sounds like a plan:thumb:


----------



## Waldo1

Have you asked Dodo Juice, i know they do one in hertfrodshire/essex? They may do them else where if there's a group of you, maybe email Dom and ask!


----------



## Beemer 330

Waldo1 said:


> Have you asked Dodo Juice, i know they do one in hertfrodshire/essex? They may do them else where if there's a group of you, maybe email Dom and ask!


Not sure if you have read the rest of this thread but there is one taking place in the Gatwick area that myself and Nick has set up :thumb:


----------



## stuart5760

Hi, Can I be added to the Saturday 4th class if possible?


----------



## alexandjen

stuart5760 said:


> Hi, Can I be added to the Saturday 4th class if possible?


Done :thumb:

Are you bringing a polisher and are you working on your own car?

Sat 4th 12:00

1) zimzimmer
2) alexandjen - bringing rotary, working on own car, DEPOSIT PAID
3) Beemer 330
4) stuart5760
5)
6)
7)
8)

Sunday 5th 10:00

1) AFK_Matrix - No Machine Polisher
2) Matt-r - got a rotary (kestrel) but its still a virgin
3) Neil M - have a Megs G220 - Not working on own car PAID
4) BlackCat - Have a DA6 and will be purchasing a rotary this week PAID
5) WRX_Paul - Have a DAS-6 Pro -Not Working On Own Car - PAID DEPOSIT
6) afry - Das 6, Menz polish, range of pads, 6", 4" sonus and Hez logic, Not working on own car-PAID DEPOSIT
7)


----------



## AFK_Matrix

Guys I am unfortunately gonna have to pull out as something has come up that means I can't make it  Hopefully there will be another class in the spring or something that I can go to. Really annoying as would have loved to come.


----------



## slrestoration

No worries mate, looks like there will definately be more of these classes


----------



## zimzimmer

Do you mind if I pay on the day?


----------



## slrestoration

The balance can be paid on the day, however a deposit is required to guarantee your place at this stage

Nick


----------



## slrestoration

Sat 4th 12:00

1) zimzimmer - DEPOSIT PAID
2) alexandjen - bringing rotary, working on own car, DEPOSIT PAID
3) Beemer 330
4) stuart5760
5)
6)
7)
8)

Sunday 5th 10:00

1) AFK_Matrix - No Machine Polisher
2) Matt-r - got a rotary (kestrel) but its still a virgin
3) Neil M - have a Megs G220 - Not working on own car PAID
4) BlackCat - Have a DA6 and will be purchasing a rotary this week PAID
5) WRX_Paul - Have a DAS-6 Pro -Not Working On Own Car - PAID DEPOSIT
6) afry - Das 6, Menz polish, range of pads, 6", 4" sonus and Hez logic, Not working on own car - PAID DEPOSIT
7)


----------



## stuart5760

I've never used a DA or rotary or indeed clayed a vehicle - I've just removed some transfers from my van so thought this might be an ideal time to try out claying and using a DA as the paintwork needs a lift (white) and the tell tale signs of the vinyl still remain. Would I be able to have the use of a DA on the 4th as I don't own one yet. Thanks


----------



## slrestoration

That wont be a problem, you'll be able to use either a DA on the day

Nick


----------



## Mick T

*Machine Polishing Class*

I live near Oxford and would love to attend one of these sessions. 
But gatwick is a bit too far. If the next one is nearer to me I would be there like a shot.
Don't forget to post how the weekend and courses worked out.
Enjoy :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration

Shame it's that bit too far Mick, probably 1.5hrs drive for you? As its a purpose built workshop we have no worries about the elements affecting the days. I guess the Midlands courses are the same distance the other way? Hopefully we'll post up a full write up on the weekend.

Nick


----------



## Mick T

slrestoration said:


> Shame it's that bit too far Mick, probably 1.5hrs drive for you? As its a purpose built workshop we have no worries about the elements affecting the days. I guess the Midlands courses are the same distance the other way? Hopefully we'll post up a full write up on the weekend.
> 
> Nick


Thanks Nick
Yes about 3.1/2Hrs round trip. But am looking f/ward to how the courses went and the comments. Reading would'nt be too bad if there is a course in the new year. :thumb:


----------



## AndyC

Suggestion if Nick's up for it. I'll provide workshop premises near Reading if he wants to host the day IF enough people are interested after Xmas.


----------



## slrestoration

That sounds like a good idea Andy. We'll get some feedback from this weekend then go from there

Nick


----------



## slrestoration

Still plenty of places left on the Saturday & a few on the Sunday for interested parties


----------



## alexandjen

Has everone paid their deposits Nick?


----------



## slrestoration

Looks like a few still have them to pay so i'll get a PM sent out, also a few places still left.


----------



## afry

Andy where can we park on the weekend, can we park in the rear of the premises or will we be parking outside/around the premises? I work round the corner so may park there and walk over?


----------



## slrestoration

Parking will be in the secure yard at the rear of the premises due to the fact that there's no gaurantee of a space out front due to the 'as seen on watchdog' airport parking firms


----------



## Beemer 330

Thanks for that Nick.


----------



## Beemer 330

is this still happening this saturday mate taking in to account the weather?


----------



## slrestoration

Yes it is. A few of my staff, including myself have still been making journeys of up to 75 miles from various parts of the country in with delays of no more than 30 mins


----------



## Beemer 330

sounds good to me. I know the weather is meant to be getting warmenr for the weekend but didnt know if it was still too cold for this?

Really am looking forward to this.


----------



## alexandjen

I'm also looking forward to it and am going to do my best to get there :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration

The yard has been cleared & salted today so that bits all taken care of. The workshop has a serious heating system so they'll be no probs at all in that department. Am sure i'll have some fun getting the cars we'll be working on ready though

My brother comes from Essex Alex so although not totally your neck of the woods, at least you know the M25 is ok


----------



## alexandjen

The motorways should be clear by Sat morning, hopefully, cheers, John


----------



## slrestoration

Well supposedly we've had the worst of it John, lets hope so eh??!!


----------



## alexandjen

slrestoration said:


> Well supposedly we've had the worst of it John, lets hope so eh??!!


Yes, I hope so, may need to give the car a bit of a clear off before Sat though................


----------



## slrestoration

We've got proper snow down here:lol: upto my knees when clearing the yard earlier!!!!
Cant beat a diesel powered pressure washer in this weather:thumb:


----------



## alexandjen

:lol: Have you got a foam lance for that pressure washer? She's going to need a good clean before the polishing begins, I'll bring the foam :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration

Too right i have:thumb:


----------



## alexandjen

slrestoration said:


> Too right i have:thumb:


Sound as a pound :thumb:


----------



## alexandjen

Would I be right in saying that to access the rear of your unit I'd need to enter Rutherford way between Subway and Topps Tiles?


----------



## slrestoration

Yes mate, just drive round the building, easy to find & the gates will be open


----------



## BlackCat

I'll be there...only bummer is my missus has gone away for the weekend and taken the Sat Nav with her......seeing as I get lost on a postage stamp, it could be an interesting journey for me ! doh!!


----------



## slrestoration

Its easy to find mate, done plenty of travelling around the coast today & roads arent too bad. I'll PM my tel no. to everyone tommorrow just incase should anyone get lost.
Everyone will be nice & warm because the heaters are blasting, so they'll be no cold toes:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

slrestoration said:


> As requested,
> 
> SL Restoration, 49 Gatwick Road, Manor Royal, Crawley, West Sussex, RH10 9RD.
> 
> Price is now finalised at £50 per person for the Saturday & £65 per person for the Sunday. A full cooked lunch has been organised (menu choices with be Pm'd nearer the date) along with refreshments. A £25 deposit to guarantee your place will be required in advance, with the balance on the day. However as its paypal, some may want to pay in full which is fine.
> Payment as paypal gift to [email protected] please.
> 
> Regards Nick


You know you need to be a supoporter to advertise stuff like this on here????


----------



## Beemer 330

Mirror Finish said:


> You know you need to be a supoporter to advertise stuff like this on here????


It is a group meeting we have organised for a machine polishing class so is not an advertisment, it is the prices at the request of the forum members as there was no one else willing to do a machine polishing class down south.

Hope that is ok?


----------



## MilesBetter

Hi all, I have just found this thread too late. Would be interested if you are planning another please. Thanks


----------



## Detail My Ride

Beemer 330 said:


> It is a group meeting we have organised for a machine polishing class so is not an advertisment, it is the prices at the request of the forum members as there was no one else willing to do a machine polishing class down south.
> 
> Hope that is ok?


He is charging for a detailing service (tuition), and is advertising it on Detailing World. Its obvious is a detailing/vehicle services company based on the email address posted.

I pay £200 a year for the privilege, as do the other supporters, so why should Nick be able to do this for free? Its against the rules.


----------



## Beemer 330

Oh, ok, wasnt aware of this for the supporters and dont want to cause any problems, I was just trying to organise a session in machine polishing as no one wanted to do it so just thought I would post up if anyone could and then we got an offer of someone that could do it


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Gaz W said:


> He is charging for a detailing service (tuition), and is advertising it on Detailing World. Its obvious is a detailing/vehicle services company based on the email address posted.
> 
> I pay £200 a year for the privilege, as do the other supporters, so why should Nick be able to do this for free? Its against the rules.


Cheers Gaz, I know we have not seen eye to eye but with you all the way here. Makes a mockery of the sponsership fees.


----------



## karl_liverpool

Beemer 330 said:


> Oh, ok, wasnt aware of this for the supporters and dont want to cause any problems, I was just trying to organise a session in machine polishing as no one wanted to do it so just thought I would post up if anyone could and then we got an offer of someone that could do it


you would have been better messaging one of the authorised pro's and seeing if they could be boked for a day of basic tuition with a few members most would have considered it i think. there are a few courses up north and i remember one or two down london way a while back. if a hotel had been factored into the cost's i think you could have had someone come down to you.

sometimes direct contact works better than a thread as threads get miseed in the mass of new post's each day.


----------



## Detail My Ride

Its not so much the fee that bothers me, i've paid it and will continue to do so, as do many others who understand the rules, its the principal.

Particularly as Nick has been a member since Nov 2009, and with his post count etc is evidently an active member of DW, making it near impossible for him to have missed the countless threads about the DW Supporter scheme.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Beemer 330 said:


> Oh, ok, wasnt aware of this for the supporters and dont want to cause any problems, I was just trying to organise a session in machine polishing as no one wanted to do it so just thought I would post up if anyone could and then we got an offer of someone that could do it


You need to check if a sponser is doing the courses, we all do them. We pay to be here to be authoised detalers.

Sponsors will be insured and a regd business, all legit.

Your man doing the courses may be uninsured and pocketing the money, what happens if someone hurts them selves and you arranged the course...You will be sued....


----------



## Beemer 330

That is a fair point but I wouldnt be sued as I just set up an interest post. If you read from the start I just tried to drum up interest and asked if anyone could facilitate. I am not offering the service.

I dont want to cause any problems at all and just wanted to see if a class could be held in the south as they all seemed to be up north.

The last thing I want to do is upset anyone. this post has been running for ages.


----------



## karl_liverpool

Beemer 330 said:


> That is a fair point but I wouldnt be sued as I just set up an interest post. If you read from the start I just tried to drum up interest and asked if anyone could facilitate. I am not offering the service.
> 
> I dont want to cause any problems at all and just wanted to see if a class could be held in the south as they all seemed to be up north.
> 
> The last thing I want to do is upset anyone. this post has been running for ages.


you never actually broke the rules mate. you enquired. the rules were broken when a business represntative offerered paid for services.


----------



## Beemer 330

Like I said, would hate to cause a problemor anyone get in trouble, just got excited when I got my new DA and wanted to learn how to use it properly.

I also dont want any trouble for Nick as he has been very helpful but I guess rules are rules.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

But Nick is taking from DW, I did offer my services to the guys down south at one stage. At least you can see my work and reputation.


----------



## Beemer 330

Well i guess that is that and that closes this thread. 

Ill just stick to reading posts from now on


----------



## VIPER

The OP and all those who posted to say they were attending are not at fault at all here. DW was founded on the basis of fellow detailing enthusiasts getting together and playing around with tools and products, and although we've expanded into something of a large commercial enterprise now, I think I speak for everyone in saying we don't want to loose touch with that core ethos completely. So when someone offers to host something like this, under normal circumstances and if it's a regular member doing it at their home (like Andy was), I've got no issue with them asking for payment whatsoever. Food and drink, products and electricity cost, and so expenses need to be covered.

However, if the host is a business and then expresses an intention for this to become a regular event, as I've read is the case here, then clearly that's not the same scenario and is/could be adversely affecting the supporters, and we couldn't allow that.

So, the top and bottom of it is this: If a member wants to hold a meet like this - and this is the important bit: and it's just a one off to help out other DW members in his locality as a community spirited thing to do, he/she can ask for payment from those attending to cover their costs as I said. Nothing silly, but a reasonable amount. If they express that intention for it to become a regular event, then clearly that's a different ball game and said member needs to look at coming on board and advertising that properly.

Now this is the first I've heard about this and as it's actually being held today, then too late to do anything. But as usual though, nobody came to Bill or myself about this at the outset to get the low down, and as I keep trying to stress to everyone, and not just about this - we don't bite! If there's anything you're at all unsure about posting on here, then come and ask us, or any of the mods about it beforehand.


----------



## Auto Finesse

Beemer 330 said:


> Originally Posted by Waldo1
> Have you asked Dodo Juice, i know they do one in hertfrodshire/essex? They may do them else where if there's a group of you, maybe email Dom and ask!
> 
> Not sure if you have read the rest of this thread but there is one taking place in the Gatwick area that myself and Nick has set up :thumb:





slrestoration said:


> Hopefully it will be success, am really looking forward to it. I'll definately be interested in doing more days, for a variety of levels. After all you can never stop learning. You think otherwise, the door's that way:buffer:


I cant believe you have got away with promoting charging for a profitable training day without paying subs on here, you are clearly aware your stepping on other people toes with these events (we host all the Dodo training days) and pay up on here mainly to promote the training events, id not mind, but the fact your making money from something, we have to pay to promote on here is wrong, hopefully now you have made a few quid through the site you can pay your dues?


----------



## andygenders

my tenners worth here - i offered to host this session at my home address for free - and then all of a sudden the thread got side swiped as a fee based session at a professional venue and the costs appeared. i contacted the host and asked him to call me to discuss as i was still interested in hosting it. i did not get any call so thought f8ck you, if people can be down right shi8tty then i for one will just drop out 

- Viper - my offer still stands for a group to get toghter in the new year it will be a free venue, would just need an 'expert' to come along and impart knowledge. i am all for the development of comrades skills but when this 'snatch' of a thread into a paid session happens - i for one think that is down right rude. 

as for charging without paying your subs - again not good business practise

Beemer 330 - you have the right idea about these events btw, just somebody stepped on my toes so now you are all out of pocket if you are attending.


----------



## Deano

andygenders said:


> my tenners worth here - i offered to host this session at my home address for free - and then all of a sudden the thread got side swiped as a fee based session at a professional venue and the costs appeared. i contacted the host and asked him to call me to discuss as i was still interested in hosting it. i did not get any call so thought f8ck you, if people can be down right shi8tty then i for one will just drop out
> 
> - Viper - my offer still stands for a group to get toghter in the new year it will be a free venue, would just need an 'expert' to come along and impart knowledge. i am all for the development of comrades skills but when this 'snatch' of a thread into a paid session happens - i for one think that is down right rude.
> 
> as for charging without paying your subs - again not good business practise
> 
> Beemer 330 - you have the right idea about these events btw, just somebody stepped on my toes so now you are all out of pocket if you are attending.


good on you!! this is what DW was built on. fellow detailers getting together for tip and product swapping, making friends not cash. if you weren't so far away i'd pop down myself for a brew and a natter.


----------



## Beemer 330

Well for what its worth I have just got home after the car broke down on the way there so I didnt get to attend, dont worry I hadnt parted with any cash yet.

I am sorry for those that did offer under the rules of the forum and would still be interested in attending one however after this mess I am reluctant to try and drum up the interest like i did for this session.

was just trying to help as I know people in the south wanted a session however they were all taking place up north.


----------



## andygenders

Beemer 330 said:


> Well for what its worth I have just got home after the car broke down on the way there so I didnt get to attend, dont worry I hadnt parted with any cash yet.
> 
> I am sorry for those that did offer under the rules of the forum and would still be interested in attending one however after this mess I am reluctant to try and drum up the interest like i did for this session.
> 
> was just trying to help as I know people in the south wanted a session however they were all taking place up north.


you are taking the right approach - only did not expect for somebody to barge in


----------



## rob750

I would hope that a payment be made to Detailing World


----------



## alexandjen

Beemer 330 said:


> was just trying to help as I know people in the south wanted a session however they were all taking place up north.


Exactly, this is the first time I've seen one near enough for me to travel too.

My 2 penneth.......

Personally I can't see that much, if any, profit was made from this when you look at what is provided - a day of electric in a large heated workshop unit, use of polishers, all polish, pads, diesal hot pressure washer, all cleaning chemicals, LSP sealant, a cooked lunch and all day refreshments - the fee, if you want to call it that, was to cover costs and not to make a profit in my eyes.

I'd like to thank Nick for his time and patience today


----------



## karl_liverpool

alexandjen said:


> Exactly, this is the first time I've seen one near enough for me to travel too.
> 
> My 2 penneth.......
> 
> Personally I can't see that much, if any, profit was made from this when you look at what is provided - a day of electric in a large heated workshop unit, use of polishers, all polish, pads, diesal hot pressure washer, all cleaning chemicals, LSP sealant, a cooked lunch and all day refreshments - the fee, if you want to call it that, was to cover costs and not to make a profit in my eyes.
> 
> I'd like to thank Nick for his time and patience today


the costs are not really that high. there is profit in there or none would be offered by a business. i will always help out with knowledge i can, but teaching what is essentially what is your livelyhood is stupid if you do it for nothing. if you have 2 ppl doin the tuition their wages have to be covered. if your self employed and give your time and knowledge away you wont last long.


----------



## BlackCat

Whilst I don't wish to be drawn into the politics of this debacle, I fail to see what SL restoration has done wrong.

He is not a detailer. He does not offer it on his website (take a look). He does not advertise on here. The problem seems to be the simple fact his username is his business name.

Someone tried to get a class for us soft southern shandie drinkers ( :lol: ), and whilst someone very kindly offered their driveway, Nick came along and offered his unit. He did not at any point 'barge' in. He offered and people accepted. Simple as that. If people had wanted to stand on a driveway, then they would have said so. At no point did Nick turn into Dick turpin and hold a gun in my face 

How the posts have been written, it seems that if he was an individual with no insurance whatsoever and offered a class on his driveway, that would be fine.
However, because he has insurance, and a unit and works on cars, the the issue is he hasn't paid his subs.
Why does he need to pay subs? He doesn't advertise his business on here.
He doesn't offer detailing as part of his daily business.
He simply responded to a request for a class down south, yet has now been vilified for offering to help some members.

Now yes, I am sure he made some money from today (he would be mad not too), but those of us that attended, weren't forced into it. We are all grown ups and we can all make our own choices in life.

I for one think that the days was money VERY well spent. Full use of pads, polishes, tools etc, along with cooked food from the local cafe etc 
I have left with a far greater level of skill with my rotary then before I arrived, and that is all that I wanted.

Now I am sure my post will bring out the keyboard warriors and I am putting on my flak jacket and hard hat in preperation, but come on. What has he done that is so wrong?

To me, all this thread is now doing, is showing DW in a very poor light for which I am quite dissapointed.

OK. I'm off to take cover from the onslought I am no doubt about to take


----------



## AndyC

I feel like I may have contributed to this farce for which I apologise.

I offered help initially as no-one else seemed to be doing so. I don't claim to know everything but have taught a reasonable number of people over the years - frankly a day in a warm unit beats my cold garage so I have no issue with Nick stepping in - none at all. 

Firstly, this thread started weeks ago and at any point a supporter could have stepped in and offered help - from my perspective there seemed enough interest. It's a bit rich to wait until the day and then jump on Nick and it's also out of order to imply that he might "do a runner" with people's cash. Should Nick have asked permission? Not my call and that's one for him to sort out with the people who run this place but the thread was running and stayed front page of this section at all times - nothing was hidden away.

Secondly, insurance. Nick's company will, I presume, have adequate public liability insurance but again that's his business. It isn't mandatory, never has been but I'd be amazed if SL Restoration wasn't properly insured.

Thirdly, tuition requires if anything professional indemnity insurance cover, not PL as a business is providing professional advice in return for a fee, irrespective of profit. Most PL policies will exclude professional advice. 

I'd suggest that those throwing stones check out Nick's website as it's pretty clear to me that if his company has the approval of certain car manufacturers then they are doing something pretty well. Having been involved for many years with companies who gain high end manufacturer repair approval, believe me, it comes as a result of doing a bloody good job.

Despite arguably "losing out" I think it's a real shame that this day has attracted such negativity. Very sad indeed.


----------



## Neil M

As already said by AndyC and Black Cat, Nick's business has nothing to do with detailing. Looking around the SL Restoration unit at the huge investment in paint booths and the like, it's obvious that Nick's business is about vehicle body repairs and paint (to a very high quality) and as a result some detailing skills are mandatory.

I found Nick's knowlege and experience has helped me to understand an awful lot more about machine polishing than is possible by just reading, Having someone demonstrate and then spend as much time as each pupil requires to improve technique and understanding of both polishers' and products is invaluable. 

I, for one would attend any meet/course involving Nick without reservation and came away from yesterday having learned/achieved what I required from the day. In fact probably more. :thumb:

Thanks for a great days tuition to Nick and a good bunch of guys who attended. :lol:

Those members/supporters, who have complained about this thread have had weeks to say something and left it until the last second, just appear to be upholding the 'Pro-detailer' image of being a 'bunch of b**chy little girls', that has become a common perception through various discussions on DW. 

Off to the bunker with flak jacket and tin hat at hand.


----------



## slrestoration

Well as everyone has seen fit to have a pop at me, i think it's only fair that i offer some form of response.

Yes i do have a business, but in NO way have i ever made the slightest attempt to promote this business through DW. Infact my only input on this site has been to offer advice and praise to its members.

I was kind enough (& very naive in hindsight) to offer my time, workshop, equipment & materials to dedicated enthusiasts (the very ones on which this site is built!!) in response to a thread in which they were asking for HELP. This was a ONE OFF & although other such days have been flitted about this was the ONLY one set in stone. Many of these people have paid out their hard earned cash on equipment due to being members of this site but needed guidance in how to use it correctly & safely. My offer was not that of a driveway with no tuition, but a fully custom built workshop, with all the insurance & equipment required. Even a fully certified FIRST AIDER on site, so every scenario was covered. MY TIME was given FOR FREE, but the REALITY is that a facility such as this with the EQUIPMENT that it contains & the RUNNING COSTS that it has are NOT FREE. THIS IS WHAT THE PAYMENT WAS FOR!!! & believe me this was certainly NOT a profit making exercise. At NO POINT did i try to do anything underhand or deceive anyone in anyway shape or form, everything was kept on the thread for all to see. The thread ran for over a month, without anyone finding fault in what we were proposing until now. Had fault be found, then so to would a solution.

In response to a donation being made, then yes one has to the UK Sands charity, whom which were of great support to myself & partner earlier this year (For those of you'd like to prove you're not as narrow minded as you've portrayed recently take a look at the work they do!!!)

All this said, i'd like to thank those that attended for their enthusiasm & committment in what was a most enjoyable experience. It is always a pleasure to help those willing to learn.

Oh, i forgotten something. To the special keyboard warrior who saw fit take a swipe at my business etiquette & practice eat ***t !!!!!


----------



## Auto Finesse

I never saw anyone _"take a swipe at my business etiquette"_ but for what its worth heres my view, the thread and day id not and dont have a problem with in anyway at all, its the indication that this was going to be a regular set up promoted through this forum (it was hinted towards earlier in the thread) we pay our subs here and to be honest a big reason for paying them is to promote our training days, i always (out of respect) send a PM to bill before i put any form of promotion for a paid training day up just to get the nod from the boss basically, now at 50 quid a head id be able to profit out of a day like this (we have done enough of them to know what it really costs to run, and lets face it if you did not do the day you would still be paying the bills that weekend) ,agreed with the numbers attending its not likely to be much of a profit but thats not here nor there, if others (like my self) pay to promote this type of thing through the forum, surely anyone else wanting to do the same, should?

Thats the only issue i personally have, iv looked at your site a long time ago and just from a quick glance can see your a legit set up, id not question your knowledge or anything else, and i dont believe you would do a runner with a few red ladies, but if its going to be an ongoing profitable thing, then i feel it fair the subs are paid the same as the rest of us.


----------



## slrestoration

Totally understand your side James & by no means are you the individual to which i'm referring, they know who they are. It was only ever meant to be a one off weekend, i made both days available in order to give everyone that was requesting help the same opportunity. Like i said i was naive enough to think of it being seen as simply helping people out. This was my only intention however.

Should i ever consider making it a regular occurance (which quite honestly i dont have the time to do) or wish to promote my business in anyway through the site, then fear not i'll be paying the appropriate fees.

Hope this clears things up & gets people off my back, after all people will think what they want & always will but in reality im one of the good guys.

Nick


----------



## Beemer 330

Hi,

as the person that pushed this forward and drummed up the interest I would just like to say this is really not putting the site in good light.

If there were people thinking about joining for advice and a friendly forum etc and read this then I would expect them not to join as they would think we are like every other forum out there, *****y and not in it to benefit each other.

I am gutted I could not attend the day Nick put on due to car trouble, especially after the time I spent trying to get this sorted and to be honest after this experience I doubt I will try and organise another one which is a shame because these sorts of days do not happen down south from what I have seen so far.

I dont think the comments made towards Nick are fair but I also understand you have rules. Having said that someone should have said something a month ago when we started this thread, not on the day of the event.

What a shame it has all ended like this!


----------



## VIPER

I'd like to think we can let this be water under the bridge now and let it go. Simply a combination of a bit of misunderstanding, not clearing things past Bill or myself first and taking some comments on face value.

No real harm done that I can see, and so in the spirit of the festive season, let's just draw a line under it and move on can we please


----------

